
Database War Stories #3: Flickr - iamelgringo
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/04/database_war_stories_3_flickr.html
======
herdrick
Is anyone else shocked that Flickr has less than a terabyte of images?

~~~
rms
One terabyte of text that makes up the database... they've got a whole lot
more than a TB of images. the photos themselves are on static.flickr.com.

~~~
herdrick
Ah, OK. Thanks. That's a slightly more specific meaning of "database" than
what I've gotten used to lately.

